# Is this an addiction??



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I think so!!

Why is it that i can spend hundreds on a snake without blinking, yet spend ages in Wilkinsons umming and ahhing over whether i really need a new toothbrush for £1.40??:lol2:

Does anyone else do this??


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*yes,,,,,, a very bad addiction.......:crazy:*










*latter stages of the illness......*


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ofcourse lol.. 

I started off with a pair of royals and a few corns....Now im with Rear Fanged, and training with Venomous....

I loves me snakes that MUCH, i would put me life on the line for them : victory::no1::mf_dribble:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Must be coz I've put money in your bank account to help fulfill my addiction of more royals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I do ! :whistling2:

I've spent over £100 this week on snake stuff, a royal, books, new bowl, hide, heat mats . . . . 

would i buy a new handbag today? Nooo too much at £10 ! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im exactly the same, didny buy a pair of gloves for £2.50 from tescos, cos they were more than H&M...... i spend more than that on crickets a week lol


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

Very addictive.

Especially when ya sell em and get the right money for them on classifieds. : victory:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

wha the point in buying unneccesary stuff like food and housing when it can be spent on reptiles :whistling2:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

must have more reptiles give me now!

...yea i got 2 boiga cyaneas on saturday and they are stunning! and i also got 2 giant day geckos and they are stunning!


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Yup!

Im just as bad, spent lots lately on reps and equipment without worrying. However, put a pair of jeans back on the rack in a shop yesterday, cause I thought they were still too much reduced to £15.......:lol2:

Just all depends what makes you happy and where your priorities are though I suppose......all my family and friends think Im a mad woman...:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I look at the nice steaks in tesco and think... nah... I can't spend £5 on a steak, that's 5 mice :lol2:


----------



## lockhouse (Aug 31, 2006)

scary aint it we'd rather spend cash on reptiles than fix up the bathroom where the tiles have fallen off:whistling2:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> wha the point in buying unneccesary stuff like food and housing when it can be spent on reptiles :whistling2:


Reminds me of one of my fave quotes.

"When I get a little money I buy books if any is left I buy food and clothes" - Erasmus

I'm spending about £350 this week on reptile stuff.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

It is very addictive lol  I can spend plenty of money of reptiles and think to myself do i really need that tooth brush or anything along the lines of that lol.

Mind you i did spend a bit on a PS3 lol which could of been spent on reps.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

In all other matters I'm such a cheapskate. I rarely buy anything for me... apart from the geckos lol. :whistling2:


----------



## piercer (Jan 10, 2006)

So im not the ONLY crazy1 as my family says whoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
every1 is just like me,there is Some sanity in the world:crazy:


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I am the same as well.

I Keep geting rid of my posessions so I can make more space for my reps and inverts to.


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

the Reptiles win hands down when it comes to my spending budget!
( the banks not always happy about my addiction though):whistling2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL my reps cost over £300 just food a fortnight and yet i find myself in primark thinking £8 is to much for a top LOL
These critters rule our lives wallets and hearts :no1:
paula x


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I wanna save for a new car as Im bored of mine.. but instead I have a quad viv stack coming in 3 weeks, another beardie and planning on at least 12 more Leo's!

Maybe the car can wait a few more months...


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

haha i know exactly what you mean i dont think twice about spending a few hundred on a new rep. but few hundred on car brake down or insurance and i think what a rip off lol :bash:
stu


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

why do i need new clothes..............but i wouldn't mind some new reps:lol2:

i have an addiction to vivariums, i love getting them, cleaning them and setting them up, then the joy of picking a rep, if someone i no is selling a viv i am so temped and feel the urge to go and have a look, my misses doesn't mind the lizards she just hates the vivs, there general size and there place in the room but i love them, even old fish tanks for £20 i want them and i love the cleaning process

god that felt good talking about vivs :mf_dribble:


----------

